# My new project 65 Lemans



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Its a 455 with a preformer intake and carb, longtube headers and dual exahust. The motor is solid and i cant wait to start this restore.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome to the herd SD, nice looking foundation for a resto, i have a 66' Tempest Custom i am getting ready to paint. Great bunch of guys around here if you have any questions. Jump right in and enjoy.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice solid ride! Welcome, and have a fun rebuild!


----------

